# Casio Md-703 Diver



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been a lucky boy for watches recently, this 'lump' came this morning









Its a Casio MD-703 that Ive only seen occasionaly on another forum and in Ollys watchbox ( he isnt selling







)

Its a big bugger which suits me fine, it measures 48mm across those bezel shroud anchor points









Its all steel ( although it looks like ti) in superb condition and the warranty dates the sale to 1995.

I cant find any more info than that really,

O yes, its quartz







I dont mind that at all, it makes a great companion for my Seiko 300M shrouded diver (Tuna Can)

What do you think? ( bet Paulus likes it








)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats nice Jason









I'm not a fan of Casio myself but I can live with that one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very workman like but I didn't think you liked day dates? Or is it anything big and chunky that floats your boat?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hey! That's very nice Jason, I like that.









Has it got lugs? can you change straps?

Derek


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Looking good Jason - you have a new strap on it already.

Barry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Has it got lugs? can you change straps?


Yep, normal 22mm


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason





































Jammie boggar where do ya get 'em

Bry



jasonm said:


> > Has it got lugs? can you change straps?
> 
> 
> Yep, normal 22mm
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jammie boggar where do ya get 'em


You know, friend of a friend, that sort of thing









That reminds me, big thanks to Olly for putting me in touch with BarryW for this one









From deal to wrist in 24hrs









Thanks guys


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase, so how do the watches evade capture







, do you have a lead lined briefcase







?

Surely the missus must be ready to evict your watches.

Bry



jasonm said:


> > Jammie boggar where do ya get 'em
> 
> 
> You know, friend of a friend, that sort of thing
> ...


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Ive been a lucky boy for watches recently, this 'lump' came this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine looks a bit more abused than yours Jase














(but I'm still not selling







 )












jasonm said:


> That reminds me, big thanks to Olly for putting me in touch with BarryW for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problems, glad you could strike a deal.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

The more I see this watch, the more I like it









Looks like a movie prop from the "Matrix"


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> ( bet Paulus likes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was half way tru typing out a thread on my new arrival and thought I ought to get a bit of info to add into the thread so Googled and lo n behold this thread apears! SO I may as well just add that Ive got one too... a little more worse for wear than those pictured and on a non original band (tho I see these are still avaialble sub Â£10 delivered!) Bizarrely I bought it to keep mny Tuna company in the watchbox as well... great minds n all!

Anyone know how you date these?

Heres mine:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not to sure Jon, I think they were from the early 90's , do you think your top bezel guard has been polished? I only ask as tho only others Ive seen are PVDd.....There are others in this big pro chunky style that I would like, the 800M is seriously chunky









We do seem to have similar taste in watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im not to sure Jon, I think they were from the early 90's , do you think your top bezel guard has been polished? I only ask as tho only others Ive seen are PVDd.....There are others in this big pro chunky style that I would like, the 800M is seriously chunky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its actually originally a very light grey PVD but been a bit polished I think... looks shiny in pics but not in real life...

Ive seen a 300m, but not an 800m - do you have a pic?

yes we do mate, scary innit!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive


----------

